# First Look of Chris Hein Ensemble Strings



## donbodin (May 2, 2018)

Chris Hein is back with a ‘Designed’ String Ensemble that comes with every bit of the control we have come to expect from the developer. This Kontakt Player instrument delivers a delightfully expressive collection of strings with no shortage of voices with the libraries 32 different articulations!
More thoughts, demos and videos: http://bit.ly/2HPYag4



Chris Hein Ensemble Strings sells for $399 from Best Service: http://bit.ly/2H9RD3q


----------

